# FET Buddies May/June 2014



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

Couldn't see a thread for May/June, so thought I would start one  

This cycle has been a long time coming for me since my failed cycle in Feb, due to my body not playing the game, hopefully that is me up and running for a medicated cycle after a cancelled Natural cycle, will be nice to get to know some of you ladies.   xx


----------



## bumpylady (Mar 30, 2014)

Hi *naddie* glad someone started this thread as I was about to start one if I didn't find this.
I had my ec last week but my embryos had to be frozen as I'd over stimulated and they were concerned I would get OHSS.
I had my follow up today and have the go ahead for my FET's next month. I just need this AF to hurry up and start.


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

Hi Bumpylady   we all want it to happen yesterday, its one hurdle after another, sorry to hear this, you'll be desperate for your AF to appear, I am just waiting on mine to arrive. Are you going for a medicated or natural FET ? xx


----------



## bumpylady (Mar 30, 2014)

A medicated one, for now I'm just throwing myself into work and making plans for myself and dp to get married next year, I'm hoping by keeping busy the time goes quick.


----------



## emma26 (Apr 24, 2013)

Oooh, glad to see this thread! Like Bumpylady, I was considering starting one too!!

I am CD6 and started Elleste on CD3. Expected ET on 29th May and I cannot wait!!!
I had a natural FET in March, which resulted in a BFN. We have had 3 cycles now (2 fresh and 1 FET). 1 was a BFP but lost at 5w3d, the other 2 BFN.

This time, I am having a slightly medicated FET, with gestone injections, rather than cyclogest and had the endo scratch the cycle before this one!! Feeling really hopeful that this one will work....

Looking forward to chatting with you guys!!!

Emma x


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

HI Ladies, Bumpylady, congratulations on your up and coming wedding, a great distraction    Hi Emma, Good luck with your cycle, I thought I would be going for transfer around that time too, but with no sign of AF I am not so sure now, its medicated I am doing this time too. xx


----------



## bumpylady (Mar 30, 2014)

I'm still waiting for AF too, it's so annoying. I get days where I feel likes it's about to arrive then nothing.


----------



## Paulapumpkin (Apr 22, 2006)

Hi

Can I join this thread ?

I am due to have a FET in July, I've been offered 2 back up embryos incase my frozen ones don't thaw properly. 

The costs would be a further 2200 euros, not sure if I should have this as an option. Worried incase I say yes and the clinic just say my original embryos didn't defrost!

Anyone else have this dilemma?

X


----------



## mrsj12 (May 14, 2012)

Hi, 

Glad to see this thread too! I'm having a natural FET this month so will be similar in timings to you Emma. I'm on day 8 today and have 2 x 3 day embies to transfer (please God they survive the thaw). As it's natural it almost feels like nothing is happening as I'm not having to do a thing. I'm hoping I get a bit more positive as we've had one fresh and one FET already both negative and it's dented my confidence big time. I know it can happen but the last negative hit me for six. 

Hope you are all going well, whatever stage you are at.


----------



## emma26 (Apr 24, 2013)

Hey girls,

Naddie & Bumpylady, AF turned up yet 

Paula, I have never heard of that hun. Sorry. What do they mean by 'back up embryo's'?? 
As for your concern re the clinic not bothering to use yours, I would be incredibly shocked if that actually happened. Hun, it is vitally important that you trust your clinic 100%. If you don't, have you considered looking around for a new one??

Mrsj, I am on day 10 today. Just 9 days to go!!! Excited.
I totally understand how you feel about it all though. This is number 4 for us now. 1 BFP (chem pg), 2 BFN's. It's heartbreaking and soul destroying but you have to find some positivity from somewhere. It will happen for us!!! 

AFM, my sister found out that she is pregnant yesterday. Her and her husband have been trying for 2 years and this is her 2nd cycle on Clomid. I am so so happy for her as I was terrified of her having to go through IVF too. However, it has left me feeling so scared for my FET. Everything is now riding on this working as it will be devastating and wonderful all at the same time, seeing my baby sister getting bigger and bigger and then having a baby. Although, I just know that I would love any child of hers as my own!!

I made a risky decision to go to a psychic a few weeks ago. She said that we would have our babies together and that I would have one before her. I am diabetic, so will be induced at 36 weeks. As we would only be 3 weeks apart, if FET works, it is highly likely that I would go before her. I am trying not to get my hopes up, but its hard not to!!!
I never go to psychics etc, i must have been mad (or desperate!) to go!!!!!

A real mixed bag of emotions here today....

Em x


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Hello ladies, can I join too.

I'm thinking of starting this month and am on day 2.  We've had 2 rounds of fresh ICSI (1 early miscarriage and the 2nd a BFN), this is our final try and we only have the one lovely embie who's a long way from home at the moment.  DH and I have had a very rocky time with all of the stress but I'm hoping that we pull through and give this one last shot.

We're having a slightly medicated natural cycle, just a little oestrogen a possibility (I asked for it as my lining has never got much over 7mm but now I'm scared as I keep reading posts about ladies lining's reducing on it).  I'm going in for a 5 day scan, which I know is a little early.  I can't remember quite why to be honest, I think that it has something to do with my lining.

This is our first (and last) FET and it does feel so weird, just like nothing is happening.  All I've managed to find out from my clinic is that I'll have a scan on day 5.  Do any of you know roughly how many scans you have before transfer and when they might be and on what day a 5 day embie might be transferred.  I know it's all individual but I have discovered that I'm such an OCD planner during our journey, the not knowing is killing me  

Wishing you all so much luck xx


----------



## bumpylady (Mar 30, 2014)

Welcome *molly* 
I can't be of much help as this is our first ever IVF/ICSI, my embryos were frozen and my AF has only just arrived so fingers crossed I can start next month.
Do you have an appointment with a consultant before you start?
It might be worthwhile writing down a list of questions to ask because if you are like me you will leave and realise you didn't ask half of the questions you wanted to.
If you are not seeing anyone before hand can you email them with your questions?


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

Good Evening Ladies   Nice to see our little thread has taken off.

Welcome and heres hoping to a successful next month or 2  

Molly are you testing for your surge? I started off doing a natural FET and was testing for my surge, it wasn't detected, so I have been moved to a medicated cycle, but as far as I am aware, once surge is detected, transfer would be 3 days if your embie was frozen at 3 days or in your case transferred 5 days later, hope this makes sense.

Emma, my AF turned up today, so I am thinking I mite be a week behind you if it all goes to plan, congrats on becoming an aunty, and I can understand how you are feeling, My best friend found out today she is pregnant, (her first icsi cycle) I am totally over the moon for her, but it will be kinda bitter sweet for me if my last cycle doesn't work. I know this sounds alittle selfish as I already have kids. How is your cycle going?

Bumpylady now that your AF is here, wot happens for you know? My AF came today, feeling like I have been doing this cycle for every, well last AF was February, so has been a while coming round.

Paula, I think that is awful your clinic are saying this to you, its in rare occasions that embies don't thaw, but they must be in good condition to freeze in the first place, sounds like the clinic are trying to get more money out of you   

Mrsj12 when do you start testing for your surge? day 11??  you'll have your transfer just shortly then   I think we all fret about the thaw.

AFM  AF here wahoo, should be starting the hrt tablets on Thursday, thank goodness, been waiting for this cycle to progress from February.

Nice to share this rollercoaster ride with all you lovely ladies xx


----------



## emma26 (Apr 24, 2013)

Hi Molly, I had a slightly medicated FET last time and I had 1 scan on day 10/11 to check that I was going to ovulate and another on day 14 for lining thickness etc. It's strange to undergo such simple treatment when you are used to fresh IVF or ICSI. Good luck hun!!

Hi Naddie, you aren't selfish at all. it is exactly how I am feeling at the minute. Over the moon, but a little sad for me, as well as worried how I am going to feel about it all if the FET doesn't work....
Cycle is going well. I am only having a slightly medicated one. Oestrogen and Progesterone support.
Feeling fine at mo. Looking forward to my scan on Fri to check my lining etc, then for the transfer on Thursday. 9 days to go!!! 

Em x


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Eek, first scan booked in for Friday!!!  I'm going in on day 6 and then again maybe even two more before the transfer.  Come on lining    

I took your advice Bumpylady, a really lovely nurse gave me lots of time on the phone today and I feel a lot better about the process.  It still feels so weird though, I feel like I should be doing something (yoga, castor oil packs - sooo lovely - and supplements just don't feel the same as the concrete dates and injections of a fresh cycle.

It all sounds as though we're at similar stages, though MrsJ & Emma, you're well on your way now. I hope that it is all going well still, great to know that you're doing well so far Emma.  I feel exactly the same about this time with the excitement & fear, it comes in waves.

Naddie, we're starting at roughly the same time.  I generally ovulate at anywhere between day 10 and day 13 so it's a little scary to think how quickly this may all go now.  It doesn't sound selfish at all, it doesn't matter what your circumstances are as it makes us all feel the same x

Are you all using cycolgest as your progesterone support?  I haven't got on with it during the last 2 cycles so I'm going to try something new this time, the clinic are just buying in something else but you take it 3 times a day in a capsule.  I'm secretly hoping for the injections I think, nice clean & once a day, though I've heard that they are super expensive.

I think that I had a ruptured cyst a couple of weeks ago, I twisted my ovary (who even knew that was possible?!) and had loads of stabbing pains for a few days but it's cleared up now.  I get so many pesky cysts that I'll be so glad when I've had my first scan to know whether it's all clear and fine to start.

Such a journey  .  Hoping all is well with you all, it's a lovely thundery day here x


----------



## bumpylady (Mar 30, 2014)

Hi all, sorry for the late reply, crazy busy mad at work.
I start down regulation again on the 8th for 2 weeks, then I start taking tablets to thicken the womb lining, then a scan and then hopefully if the embryos survive the thaw and get to blast 2 will be transferred. 

I'm now getting worried that they won't survive the thaw or something is going to go wrong


----------



## emma26 (Apr 24, 2013)

I have a scan on Friday too Molly. Hope my lining is thicker this time. On my natural fet, it was only 8.4 on day 14. It has always been thicker than.that in the past....
I'm not on cyclogest either hun. I have always bled before otd on it, so we have swapped to gestone injections. 
I'm diabetic, so used to needles but can honestly say that I'm worried for these injections. Heard that they kill and that you can't sit down properly on them!!!!!

Bumpylady, don't worry so much about the thaw. They have up to 90% thaw success rates these days. I'm sure that they will be fine!!!

x


----------



## mrsj12 (May 14, 2012)

Morning All, 

Sorry I've not replied before now. I am trying to not get too caught up in things this time around but I now that post transfer that will be impossible. 

Molly & Emma - I'm scanning tomorrow too. Let's hope its a good scan day for all of us. I had one on Tuesday which was day 9 and my lining was only 5mm but I think day 9 is way too early. I know I don't usually ovulate until day 14 which is Sunday and my lining is normally good by then. So, I'm hoping tomorrow they say that it's looking good and I can trigger on the weekend, ready for transfer Weds/Thurs of next week. Fingers crossed. So Emma we could be having transfer at the same time?

Naddie - I haven't tested for a surge yet as I know I'm normally around day 14 but I'll prob start tomorrow. How are the tablets going?

Hope everyone else is well and everything is going smoothly.


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Good luck with scans today Emma and Mrsj, hope everything goes well x

I am crazy nervous about mine, far more than on the last two cycles and I'm incredibly tetchy and angry with my DH   There's just so much riding on this final try.  I'm worried that I'm not in the best frame of mind to be starting  

An 8.4 lining sounds pretty amazing Emma, I hope that it thickens though.  Just hoping for over 7mm here.  Here's hoping we all get nice plump pillows for our little bean.

Sounds like the nerves are getting to you too bumpylady.  Sending you a big hug x


----------



## emma26 (Apr 24, 2013)

Hey guys,
Had my scan, it's cd14 and my lining is triple patterned and 8.7mm thick.
Was hoping for it to be a little thicker, but my clinic told me that.I was being daft and that I'm reading too much on Google (oh, and a bit greedy, haha). As far as they are concerned, the most important thing is a triple patterned lining and say that 8.7 is excellent. 
Starting the gestone injections tomorrow, the nurse is doing the first one, so dh can watch and learn. I'm soooo nervous about them. I have done 4 injections a day since I was 6, so not scared of needles etc. I'm terrified of someone else doing one for me, even dh whom I trust with my life. 
Has anyone done the gestone injections before? Any advice??

Anyway, transfer is booked for next Thursday. 6 more sleeps!!  

Hope the rest of the scans went well today and everyone is doing well.....!!!

Em x


----------



## mrsj12 (May 14, 2012)

Hi all,

My scan went well yesterday too, triple lining clearly seen so really happy with that. My lining was a touch thinner than yours Emma but I'm not triggering until tonight so it should have thickened by another mm by then. my scan is on Thursday too so let's hope its a lucky day for us!!!  

Fingers crossed for the thaw now. 

Molly I think it's only natural that you are a little tetchy, my dh knows all about that! I've read a lot about stress and the impact it has, there's not one study the proves it's an issue and many that say it makes no difference. So, just take it one day at a time and don't worry about your frame of mind, we're all probably a little crazy at this point.

Xx


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

Hi Ladies   Hope you all had a lovely bank holiday weekend, we were at LEGOLAND in Windsor for the last few days, home wth lots of washing   always a downfall of going away for a break.

How are we all doing, Molly how did your scan go? do you have a transfer date yet?

Emma, only a couple of days to go till transfer, how are you feeling? I have never had the gestone injections, your lining is very good.

mrsj12, is your scan on Thursday to deter your transfer date? what is the reason behind the trigger shot? I only ever had the trigger shot when I was doing a fresh round of isci.

Bumpylady, not long till you down regulate, try not to worry to much about the thaw, we are constantly worrying about one thing or another.  

Hope you lovely ladies are bearing well, I am on day 7 of hrt, the sore head has lifted but I am now getting the palpatations , hopefully transfer will be the 9th of june.


----------



## emma26 (Apr 24, 2013)

Oh my word naddie, I am getting palpitations too!!!! Urrrgh, horrible flippin things!! Injections are going well. Not hurting at all and bum not sore yet, although I am only on day 4, with potentially 5 more weeks to go.... Haha

As long as our one and only blast survives the thaw, we are going ahead with ET this Thursday. Less than 48hrs. Arrrgghh!!

9th June will be here is absolutely no time at all hun!!!! 

xx


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

Emma you must be so excited, what time are you in for transfer? I am sure the thaw will go well. I had these palpitations the first time too, I actually forgot about them until they started at the weekend. Feeling abit hormonal today. I am in the process of getting a new kitchen fitted, so when they called today to tell me there is a delay with some of they door, I just exploded,lol. I nearly dragged the poor guy through the phone,lol.    

Good luck for Thursday if I don't get the chance to speak to you before hand    xxx


----------



## mrsj12 (May 14, 2012)

Hi All, 

Naddie - ET is tomorrow not another scan. EEEEk. Hoping all goes according to plan. They ask you to do a trigger shot at my clinic as they feel this helps them get everything 100% timed. If they know exactly when you ovulate they know when to put embryos back etc. 

Emma - how are you doing hun? This will be my third transfer but I'm still a bit nervous. 

Xx


----------



## Liese (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi ladies, mind if I join you? 
After a roller coaster of a cancelled cycle and my scans still not looking right (fluid in the endometrium, not a chance of seeing the triple lining, we are going ahead with transfer today. Consultant says he's never seen a case like mine but he's happy to go ahead as he lining didn't look brilliant in our successful cycle. We have 3 frosties, had the call this morning to say the first one has thawed brilliantly so wee going ahead tpday. Don't think it's sunk in yet!


----------



## mrsj12 (May 14, 2012)

Good Luck Liese.


----------



## emma26 (Apr 24, 2013)

Thanks everyone,
Naddie - I am due to receive a call tomorrow at 10am to let us know if the blast survived the thaw. They will then call us in later that afternoon. 
I am really excited now, but very realistic at our chances too. This is our 4th try after all....
Re hormones, I am a crazy lady at mo too. My team are terrified of me. hahaha.

Mrsj - you are a seasoned pro, like many of us hun!! You will be fine. A bit of nerves are good for the soul....!!!! ;-)

Good luck Liese, hope all goes well this afternoon!!!

Em x


----------



## Jemadale (Oct 10, 2013)

Hi every1.im to this bt its nice to c some similar storys to what im goin thro.i failed my first fc in january an only had 1egg to freeze.im having a natural tfer this time bt i am taking progynova tabs.is there any stories out there like mine please that have worked.i feel like im driving myself mad over it. X  v


----------



## Jemadale (Oct 10, 2013)

Hi emma26.good luck for 2moz.i hope it all goes well for you.x


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

Hey Ladies  

Big day ahead for a few of you lovely ladies, Emma, Mrsj12, Liese.    
Good luck and lot us all know how you get on. I hope you all manage to get a decent nights sleep tonight.

Hi Jemadale, its a big rollercoaster of emotions, and we are all here to support each other, and like you I cling to hope of a successful fet, even though I had a failed one in Feb, stay positive   xxx


----------



## Liese (Aug 22, 2011)

Good luck for today emma, I'll keeps fingers crossed for you. 
Sorry no advice or experience jemadale but good luck. 

Well I'm officially PUPO, OTD 8th June. The embryo was starting to show signs of hatching when we got there  there was still a lot of fluid, but we've done everything we can now for this little frosty so fingers crossed! 

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## emma26 (Apr 24, 2013)

Thanks girls and congratulations on being pupo Liese!!

We are on route to the ckinic, having had the call at 10am to say that the embryo survived the thaw and is looking good. 
Phew!!! 
So, in about an hour, I will be pupo too!!!!  
X


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Wow, everything is moving on!  Good luck to all of you who are either PUPO or about to be    

Emma, that's just amazing news that your little embie is healthy & about to come home x

Liese, congratulations on your PUPONESS!    Keeping everything crossed for you x

Hi Jemadale, we only have the one frostie too.  I'm also on an assisted natural FET and driving myself mad    It's very stressful but I think that our chances must be as good as anyone else's and I've read so many positive stories.  I'm hoping, hoping, hoping to be one of them  

How are you MrsJ?  Is it your transfer today as well?  Thinking of you and sending you so many positive vibes x

How's your kitchen Naddie?  I chuckled at your reaction to the delay of the door!  We all need an outlet  

So far so good with me, I keep getting described as a really simple cycle, as everything is going so as expected!  I'm still crazy obsessed with my lining though.  I had a detailed scan for it on Tuesday (surge day) and it ranged from 8mm to 6mm at its thinest.  Honestly, I didn't even know that it did range in thickness, so now I'm worrying about that too!  

I started the Progynova, Prednisolone, Ustrogestan and Clexane on Tuesday night and transfer is booked for Monday    So far, I'm loving the Utrogestan, I think that I'm the first in our clinic to go on it because they're only just starting to use it, massively nicer & cleaner than Cyclogest.  No disturbed sleep yet but think it will come as it always has done, making the most of feeling sleepy all of the time at the moment!

Struggling with nerves, excitement and a stressed husband but I'm off for a massage this afternoon so all will be well x


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

Good afternoon ladies  

Well done Liese, you mind and take things easy and stay positive  

Emma, you will be having transfer as I type, best wishes  

Mrsj12 how did your transfer go  

Molly how is your cycle going? you feeling ok? I am hoping transfer will be the following week, so your a week ahead of me, so the Ustrogestan, how is this taken, is it a cream? Enjoy your massage, exciting few weeks ahead. Kitchen is just about done, minus 10 doors  painter is in today and the joiner will be in next week to finish a few things off. We are off to a wedding in Gretna Green this weekend, so looking forward to getting away for a wee overnite. Nails, pedicure today and hair and tan tomorrow, sum well deserved me time    xxx


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Oo, the full on pamper package Naddie, I'm so jealous!  Have a fabulous wedding, me time sounds amazing, I hope that you have a lovely weekend.

Feeling good here I think, rollercoastering between excited and nervous / pessimistic and optimistic.  As you do    I'd describe the Ustrogestan as a pellet in comparison to the cyclogest shot gun cartridge    It's a similar thing but I didn't get on with cyclogest, it really burnt.  You have a long applicator with this one and use it three times a day and it's just a lot less messy, which is a perk!  

Hope all went well Emma, so exciting


----------



## harebrain (Oct 10, 2013)

Hi ladies, I thought id come and join you over here, I am on my first FET, ive been on a medicated cycle, and taking steroids too. Im ready to go and booked in for ET on tues 3rd!! Ive been much more relaxed this time round FET seems to be so much easier than frozen!! Ive been using relaxation cds and chilling as much as possible. Ive booked the 2ww off work and am feeling very positive at the moment. I was set on having 2 embryos put back this time, but we were advised 1 due to my history and the fact our angels were twins last time. Apparently theres more chance of twins when twins have already been conceived.?! Anyway, 1 embryo it is. 
Ive decided that im going to try and be more positive and less obsessive this time (we'll see   ) 
Hope you are all ok and surviving the 2WW so far! 
Laura


----------



## emma26 (Apr 24, 2013)

Just a quickie from me ladies as we are on way home from clinic....
Big thanks for all your positive vibes, we now have a perfect, fully expanded, hatching blast back where he/she belongs!!
Excited  

Good luck to all ET's today! Catch up with you all later.

Em xx


----------



## mrsj12 (May 14, 2012)

Hi guys,

Transfer all went as planned today 2 embies back where they belong. One lost a few cells in the thaw but apparently they are still viable and can regenerate providing they don't lose more than 50%. So have spent the afternoon watching TV and relaxing.

Emma so glad all went well for you too! We now get to share the roller coaster that is the 2ww. 

Welcome Harebrain. The full 2ww off work! Hope you have lots of relaxing and enjoying yourself planned.

Glad you're feeling good Molly!

Naddie hope you enjoy the wedding, you'll be looking super glam after your pampering. 

How are you feeling Liese? 

Thanks for all the good wishes for today. Xx


----------



## emma26 (Apr 24, 2013)

When is your Otd Mrsj?? 
Mine is 9th June  
x


----------



## mrsj12 (May 14, 2012)

11th June Emma as I had a 3dt I'm guessing yours was 5 day? X


----------



## emma26 (Apr 24, 2013)

Yes, that's right hun. 5day blast and it was hatching just before transfer, which is a good sign.
Really really really really really really really really really hoping that it's 4th time lucky for us, as we all are on here!!!!!
Good luck for the next 13 days!! Looking forward to many neurotic rants with you all.... Haaaa
Em x


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

Well done on successful transfer ladies, if yous are jumping to the 2 ww thread, please keep us posted on your outcome, sending yous lots of love and  

So excited for you all, stay positive and take it easy


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

Mrsj12 our embryologist told us its very common for the cells to drop, so don't be worrying about that   be taking it easy xxxx


----------



## emma26 (Apr 24, 2013)

Thanks naddie!! I'm not going anywhere btw, so will keep you updated right here!!!
x


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

Brill, you should be in bed lady resting   I hope its a quick 2ww, stay rested and positive, will you cave in early and test? I am a serial tester    I buy a bulk load from ebay, but haven't purchased any yet. xxx


----------



## mrsj12 (May 14, 2012)

Thanks Naddie that's really reassuring about the cells!! I wont be going anywhere either, I'm afraid you'll have to put up with me all through the 2ww. 

Woke up today feeling a bit down, possibly because all our embryos are now gone so we are praying that this one works! However, I've had a stern word with myself and will try and get some positivity going (see, I've gone crazy already).

Hope you are all doing well? xx


----------



## Josie1 (Sep 30, 2013)

Hey ladies 

Can I join uz please, I'm going to be using my frosties soon although it will probably be into July. I've got my prostap (not sure of spelling) on the 9th of June.

Hoping it's 3rd time lucky for us x


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Congratulations MrsJ and Emma, I hope that you both have a day of rest and pampering today x 

That's so reassuring to know about the viability MrsJ, thank you for sharing that.  We live over 5 hours away from our clinic, so they won't be starting to thaw our one and only until we're well on our way.  I have this horrible image of being half way up there on a crowded train....  Positive vibes though, it's just a niggling worry rather than all consuming, which is good enough.

Hi Josie, hoping it will be 3rd time lucky for us too    There has to be some truth behind the saying.  I'm intrigued, what's a prostap?

Welcome Harebrain, good luck for Tuesday!  You're so lucky to have the full 2 weeks off.

Well, day 3 of the steroids, progesterone, oestrogen & clexane here and I started with the cramps and 3am wake up again.  I'm like clockwork, same response down to the second almost as all of the other tries.  Still, it's worth it!  I had the best massage of my life yesterday, I know that I've been pretty stressed but I came out & cried....and it was great    Roll on tomorrow as I'm booked in again.  

I will be relaxed, I will be relaxed, I will be relaxed


----------



## emma26 (Apr 24, 2013)

Hey naddie, I always test before. Usually around 7dp5dt, so probably about a week today!!! I find it easier than waiting, but that's just me!! 

Molly, so glad your massage was fab! You deserve it hun, so.keep going!!! I had one the.night.before transfer too. It was amazing. Just what.the Dr ordered. 
I'm so chilled this.time around, I even keep forgetting that I have an embryo on board. Not sure how.long that will last for mind...... Haha 

Welcome to all the.new ladies!! Wishing you buckets of good luck!!!

Love,
Em xx


----------



## Josie1 (Sep 30, 2013)

Thanks ladies 

Prostap is an injection you get on day 21 of your cycle to shut down your ovaries. I then get a scan on the 26th June and then start tablets to thicken my lining.

It seems a lot easier than the 2 full cycles I've had.

Staying positive and hopefully these wee snow babies bring us some luck x


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Not that I'm obsessing or anything but...

Have any of you been told that having sex the day before your FET is helpful? I've seen this article from the Oxford Journal of Medicine quite a bit but I suddenly got to thinking about it today. It's about a study to see if people who had sex during or around the time of embryo transfer would have a higher pregnancy rate and these were the results. They say:

Intercourse during an IVF cycle has the potential to improve pregnancy rates since exposure to semen is reported to promote embryo development and implantation in animals. Conversely, coitus-induced uterine contractions or introduction of infection may have a detrimental effect. _(sex but no orgasm then?!)
_
"There was no significant difference between the intercourse and abstain groups in relation to the pregnancy rate (23.6 and 21.2% respectively), but the proportion of transferred embryos that were viable at 6-8 weeks was significantly higher in women exposed to semen compared to those who abstained (11.01 versus 7.69 viable embryos per 100 transferred embryos, P = 0.036, odds ratio 1.48, 95% confidence interval 1.01-2.19). Hence exposure to semen around the time of embryo transfer increases the likelihood of successful early embryo implantation and development."

You can probably find a study that would prove just about anything but I was thinking that this might be worth it. What do you think? 

PS. Hi Josie, ah thank you! I have always had mild cycles so they've been very different. FET is so much easier, though I'm a bit of a planner and the relaxed approach has been a challenge for me  I'm on the lining thickening tablets now and they seem fine so far. x


----------



## harebrain (Oct 10, 2013)

Thanks for the welcome ladies, i'm looking forward to 2 weeks of nothingness, i'll probably be going crazy during though 

Molly99 I had sex on day 3 last time, i also read something about it helping with things, not sure where i read it though. I did have the big O too, ( a few times   ) and it worked then.


----------



## chellelauz (Jun 30, 2013)

Hey everyone  

I have just had ET on Friday I  am 2dp5dt I'm praying for it to work this time, i am doing partner to partner egg share with my wifey and we are doing frozen embryo so basically its my wife's eggs gone back into me   we are   big style this time as last chance for me to use her eggs!

OTD on 12th june!!!


----------



## emma26 (Apr 24, 2013)

Good luck chella, I had ET on the same day as you and it's our 4th time, so similar situation to you!!!
Although, my otd is 3 days before you hun, on 9th June!! Eeek, hurry up!!!!!!
x


----------



## Brown-candy (Oct 24, 2013)

Hi ladies

Pls allow me to crash here as the April/May thread where I was is getting really quite now.

It's my 1st FET after a failed ivf in dec'13 so I had 2 snow babies both day 5 waiting for me. D/r has been a long one but I finally reach the point where I am going in for ET with lining measuring 11mm as at this week Tuesday. So ET is on Wednesday 4th June. I will have them 2 put back praying they thaw well.

Will keep us posted on things. Been having acupuncture once per week and hope to have one a day before ET and immediate after ET.

Thanks xoxo
Browncandy


----------



## mrsj12 (May 14, 2012)

Welcome chella and brown candy!!

Chella welcome to the 2ww, I had my transfer on Thursday. Let's try and keep   . How are you doing? 

Good luck for your transfer on weds brown candy.


----------



## chellelauz (Jun 30, 2013)

Hey there's a few of us on 2ww then! It's soo hard to be excited and positive but the same time keep itself aware that it may be bad news isn't it!!?

I'm trying to keep myself busy with things to do like cinema hair appointment and hopefully going to plan lots of other nice things to do


----------



## Emwak1981 (May 17, 2012)

Hi All, 

I hope you're all well and coping with the front row tickets on this crazy roller coaster !!! 

I have been attempting to have a cycle of ivf over the last year.  In this one attempt we've had cancellations due to cysts, stimulation of my ovaries during down regulation and finally in our most recent cycle in feb. Fluid in my uterus just before embryo transfer.  In this cycle I had 12 eggs collected, 9 mature and only 3 fertilised ,  we we're advised to freeze the 3 embryos on day 2 and go for a FET once the fluid had settled.

I had a hysterscopy in March to check lining was all ok - which it was  then commenced a natural FET cycle in May and here we are now.  Our 3 embryos we're thawed and all 3 survived and we had a grade 1 and a 2/3 embryo transferred on the 30th - so now day 2 !! 

Aaarrrrggghh - I don't know whether to be excited / nervous or to hide in a cupboard for the next 2 weeks !! 

Xxx


----------



## chellelauz (Jun 30, 2013)

Hey emwak1981 I had et same day as u and put 2 back too   when's it test date? Mine is 12th June


----------



## Emwak1981 (May 17, 2012)

Our test date is the 12th June also !! 

Fingers crossed xxxx


----------



## Maxi2 (Feb 27, 2014)

Hi everyone

Hope everyone is well, I recognise some of you from other threads - hey brown candy! 
I had FET in 29th may. I am now 3dp4dt. I only had one embie left and am so grateful that it thawed well.  I am now doing the terrible symptom spotting. I must say I don't really feel much at all compared to the fresh cycle. I suppose I was really sore after ec so maybe that's why it seems like more was going on then. I woke up this morning and for a moment forgot I was pupo  . 
Has anyone else got any symptoms this early on  
My OTD is 12 June as well. I'm sure I'll cave in before then
Xxx


----------



## mrsj12 (May 14, 2012)

Hi All,

Maxi I quite often forget I'm PUPO, which I think is a good thing. I like to keep relatively busy so the 2ww is as smooth as possible. 

Hope you've all had lovely weekends!? Xx


----------



## emma26 (Apr 24, 2013)

Hi Maxi,
No symptoms to speak of hun and like you, I am 3dp 5dt with our last embryo!!
Like Mrsj, I'm also forgetting that I'm pupo occasionally, which I find quite bananas as that's NEVER happened before. 
In past cycles I have always felt something, so I find it quite strange that I barely feel anything this time.
Although, in the last couple hours, I have felt twinges down below. This is probably the progesterone, but I can live in hope that it's implantation.... Haha!!!
Em x


----------



## Maxi2 (Feb 27, 2014)

Hi Emma
Looks like we're pretty much in sync this cycle, and a lot of similarities, looking at your signature!  Let's hope we are both blessed this cycle   .

Do u think u'll wait it out till OTD??


----------



## chellelauz (Jun 30, 2013)

12th June please hurry up!!!!!!


----------



## mrsj12 (May 14, 2012)

Morning All, 

Has anyone else had a cold with lots of sneezing in the 2ww? Mine kicked off last night and I'm feeling a bit yuck, I'm not worried about me but praying this wont impact on any potential implantation??

Emma - I'm glad I'm not the only one who occassionally has to think about the fact that they are PUPO. 

Chelle - I'm a day before you so let's hope it's good news all round. 

Have good Mondays!!


----------



## emma26 (Apr 24, 2013)

Oh I do hope so Maxi, i really do!!!

I am back in work today and feeling really miserable! Nothing to do with the 2ww and everything to do with how unhappy I am in this job right now. I am in a senior management position and have a lot of responsibility, staff etc. I am sure my boss thinks that I am super woman or something, but i have the work of at least 4 people to do and I can't cope with it.
Walked in this morning, having had Thurs and fri off, to find so many probblems to deal with :-(
Grrrrr

x


----------



## Maxi2 (Feb 27, 2014)

Aaaaw hope ur ok Emma, I know exactly what u mean about work. I had been teaching for 9 years and had really had enough, I felt like I was giving so much to others and had little to nothing left for myself physically and emotionally. That's why I made the decision to get out of it.  Thankfully we're in a position where we're ok on hubby's income, but I'm dreading the day I have to go back, my heart us totally not in it anymore. I think the ivf just took over for me.

Mrsj I've also been sneezing a lot and worrying about implantation, crazy isn't it, I'm sure logically reproduction will not be affected by such normal bodily functions!

Hope everyone else is doing ok.


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Such an excitingly busy thread  

Hello ladies new and old   . Just a quickie from me as I'm lounging in a lovely hotel feeling very happy with our PUPONESS!  Everything went perfectly, our little frostie defrosted well and was grade 5 and expanding   such a collosal relief for our last go.

Traveling back first class at lunchtime   doing everything as relaxed as possible and feeling good.  Have lots of lovely films planned for the rest of the week. Test day on the 11th.

MrsJ, I read that a stuffy sneezy nose is one of the most common symptoms reported.  Keeping everything crossed x

I'm so sorry that work is rubbish Emma x

Sending everyone lots of love and positive vibes xx


----------



## emma26 (Apr 24, 2013)

Congrats on your PUPOness Molly!! Woohooo. Enjoy that first class flight now, fab!!!!

Maxi, my sister is a teacher, so I know all about how hard it is. Like you, she works all the hours under the sun and gets no thanks for it. 

Im feeling a little miserable today. Woken up feeling like it hasn't worked.
Going to test on friday, i will be 8dp5dt. My sister is pg and got positives from 11dpo and in my first positive cycle, I got a positive from 9dp3dt.....

Desperately hoping that 'my feeling' is wrong. My feeling last cycle was that it had worked, so there is hope....

x


----------



## mrsj12 (May 14, 2012)

Hi All, 

Hope you are all doing well. 

Maxi - I hope that you are right about the sneezing, I've got a full blown cold and it's driving me nuts but I too have read that the immune system can be down and so you are more susceptible to colds etc. But there's the flip side too, sometimes we just get a cold. 

Molly - Glad to hear you are PUPO. Travelling first class!! That sounds glamorous but of course you and your little embryo are worth it! 

Emma - Don't dispair, I think we all have days of feeling miserable. I am always a little cautious but last time had loads of cramping (never had that before) so thought it was a good sign. It wasn't. Other times no symptoms and still no BFP so I have no idea what to think anymore.

Xx


----------



## Emwak1981 (May 17, 2012)

Hi Ladies, 

I've never known days to go so slowly - this 2ww is a true test of character isn't it !

Molly - Glad all went went and your little embryos are back where they belong safely. 

Maxi and Mrsj12 - hope you're both being kind to yourselves and getting better.  I'm sure coughing and sneezing really can't do any harm.  I read something the other day that said imagine your endometrium as being like peanut butter, so our little embryos should be well and truly 'stuck' in there nice and snuggly.

Emma - I know what you mean about feeling a bit miserable, I thought I was going to sail through this 2ww but it's a real struggle to keep positive when you have absolutely no idea what's going on in there.  Wouldn't it be nice if there were little cameras in there that could show us the progress !!  

Take care all 

Em x


----------



## emma26 (Apr 24, 2013)

Mrsj, you are so right!! I was convinced it had worked in March but got a bfn!!

Em, what an utterly awesome idea!!!! Live Uterine feeds! Can you imagine??!! I'm sooo going to suggest this to my clinic!!
Haha.

I'm glad to say that my day got better.... My rant at my boss paid off and they are looking into 2 new officers for my team and a pay rise for me!!!!! Wooohooo 
Fingers crossed my good luck continues into the weekend......
xx


----------



## Liese (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi ladies, 
Lots of us in the 2ww! I'm 6dp5dt today. 
Maxi - I'm a teacher too and massively struggling with the work load in too of treatment at the moment. You definitely made the right decision I don't think it's going to get any better. We've been made into an academy and I'm losing my tlr in the restructure as of sept too. But I'm hoping less responsibility = more time with family. 

Symptom checking - yep driving myself mad too! I had a bit of pink spotting yesterday and today and had some 'feelings' low down! Hoping they are good signs! Definitely struggling with the keeping positive but don't get too optimistic balance too!

Well I've had a pants day today. I'm struggling to sleep and lb is up before 5 at the minute. I'm trying not to lift him too much, but it's damn near impossible :/ and he's getting clingy with my hubby an screamed when dropped off at MILs this morning apparently. He reckons we should share things out more evenly - but I'm attempting not to do too much on this bloody 2ww! And to top it off my SIL sent us a video last night of out niece saying he's going to be a big sister. I so wanted my first feeling to be happiness  and I am happy just bleugh. They don't know we're trying again. 

Any way hope everyone has had a better day than me! Roll on OTDs for all of us! xx


----------



## skye11 (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi ladies, 

I know you ladies are further on with FET so hope you don't mind me popping on with a quick question! 

I'm due to start my first FET on 23rd June! I had IVF in April but due to high risk of ohss was told I'd get a frozen transfer.

I have to admit I have no idea how FET works so any advice greatly appreciated. I've been told I get a prostap injection on 23rd and get my first scan on 10th July. Does this sound right? I thought prostap was for long protocol for EC? I'm a little confused! I thought I'd get an apt to discuss how it all worked but it seems we're just getting straight to it which is good but confusing!  

Hoping you are all doing well.

Skye


----------



## Maxi2 (Feb 27, 2014)

Hi everyone
Liese looks like u have ur hands ful with work and ur lb! Yeh, I can't see things getting much better at all in schools.  I'm from Birmingham and worked inner city and there has been so much drama there this year, I'm glad not to have to deal with it, my previous school went from 'good' to requires improvement - too much politics  .
On a different note ur symptoms sound promising, I've been looking at my (.)(.) for an unhealthy amount of time  .  

Emma great result on the work front, I do admire all u working women!  How's ur 2ww going? Do u still think u'll test on Friday.  I think I might test on Sunday but am so scared, quite like being obliviously pupo!

Emwak, thanks for the reassurance, hopefully all our little seeds are snuggled in.  Hiw ur 2ww going?

Molly I'm so happy ur transfer went well, I also only had one embie so share ur worries about the thaw, I couldn't believe it was good to transfer. 

Good lunch for et tomoz brown candy!

Skye11 - I'm sorry I'm not sure what a prostap is but I'm sure one of the lovely ladies will help! 

Hi to chellelauz, mrsj and anyone else I missed!  

Xxx


----------



## Maxi2 (Feb 27, 2014)

Lol love it that my (.)(.) are separate


----------



## harebrain (Oct 10, 2013)

Hi ladies,
Im pupo too now! Had my transfer yesterday, all went really well, the first embryo didnt make the thaw, but the second did and expanded beautifully.  So here starts the wait. I can test in 11 days so 14th june.
I had period like cramps yesterday literally 3 hours after transfer, I know its way to soon for implantation,  didnt have that soon last time though.  I think it may be trapped wind or maybe just from the procedure or im going loopy already on day 1 lol. I didnt sleep much last night , I was too hot and had tummy pains. This is gonna be a long 2ww!

So glad everyone is ok, 
molly glad your embryo was good, congrats on pupo!
Good luck brown candy 
Skye11 I didnt have prostap I had something else, but if thats the injection then its the same as downregging. I had 1 injection of decapeptyl then a scan 2 weeks later, then was started on progynova tablets and prednisolone for 2 weeks, then had a scan to check the lining was thick enough. Then they gave me the lovely cyclogest. Im to carry on with the tablets until OTD. It really is much easier on your body to do FET. Ive felt so much more relaxed this time around.
 to everyone


----------



## emma26 (Apr 24, 2013)

Thanks Maxi!!
Yes, i am definitely going to test on Friday. It will be 8dp5dt.
I have just booked the day off work, to either go out for a celebratory lunch or wallow in misery....
I am starting to feel a little nervous now. I have absolutely no symptoms, apart from ever so slightly sore (.)(.). Thinking it's the progesterone doing that though!!
I had the odd twinge here and there, but waaaay less symptoms than in all previous cycles!!! 
You would think that the fact that past cycles didn't work and i still had symptoms, would be encouraging to a degree, but it's not. Not at all. 
I have absolutely no idea whether this has worked or not, past cycles I have always had some sort of an inclination, but not this time. In fact, I am probably assuming it's a BFN more than a BFP right now....
Roll on Friday i say!!!!

x


----------



## Maxi2 (Feb 27, 2014)

I know what u mean Emma, I wake up in the morning and just think surely I should feel something my now.... 
I swing from wanting to test to not wanting to


----------



## emma26 (Apr 24, 2013)

I just bought 2 FRER tests and 2 Boots own. Oh oh, I'm in trouble now....

This afternoon, i have started feeling really unwell and am having heavy, crampy AF feelings. It is due on Friday, so it's about the right time. I hope it's not AF on the way!!!!


----------



## Sunshinesmiles (Jun 4, 2014)

Hi - this is my 2nd post ever - I only joined FF today.  I'm 6dp5dt FET with 2 embryo's and I started bleeding yesterday - It was brown then turned pink/red watery with 1 clot (sorry tmi) - I'm soooo worried.  AF was due yesterday.  On my last IVF cycle the same thing happened and I ended up with an ectopic pregnancy and lost my right fallopian tube so I'm terrified the same thing is happening.  I think it might be too much blood to be an implantation bleed and too early to test so I am in total limbo just waiting till test day on sunday.  Does anyone have any thoughts? Could it be ok?  Am hanging on to hope one of them is still ok at least.


----------



## emma26 (Apr 24, 2013)

Hi sunshinesmiles,
I just responded to you in the June 2ww thread!!
Keep calm hun!!
x


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Sending you lots of  sunshinesmiles.  I'm glad you've found the forum, sounds like you have a lot of worries hanging over you.  I'm so sorry for your past experience.

I'm sure you'll hear it on the 2ww forum but bleeding can be for so many reasons, it's so hard not to worry though, I completely understand that x  have you called your clinic?

I hope the testing resistance is going well ladies!!  

I've never had a 5 day transfer before so I'm in a bit of unchartered waters at the moment (3 and a 2 day transfer on my fresh cycles).  It's hard to know what is real and what is wishful thinking / craziness.  I'm only 3 days past a 5 day transfer and I've got back ache and (.)(.) Are definitely more tender.  I didn't really have many symptoms on the new progesterone but perhaps it has built up in my system for long enough now to be creating mischief?

Thinking of you all x


----------



## Maxi2 (Feb 27, 2014)

Hi all
Could anyone tell me how they work out when AF is due?  I'm really confused with this FET cycle as I thought the down reg kinda throws everything off (I down regged for 3 weeks) and also did we ovulate cuz I thought they stop that in an FET??

My last period started on May 3rd and I usually have about a 30 day cycle.  Does that mean I'm due on.
Thanks ladies


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi maxi.  I had an uneducated GET, so I did speculate and my cycle is the same.  I hope that one of the other lovely ladies can help though.  Just wanted to say hope that you find out xx


----------



## mrsj12 (May 14, 2012)

Hi All,

Sunshinesmiles i know it's easy for me to say but please don't panic. I've heard lots of women with bleeding go on to get their BFP's. Just rest up and follow any clinic advice.

Maxi I'm having a natural cycle so can't help really as mine will be as normal. I'm also symptom spotting but have none really so keep thinking 'shouldn't I be able to tell if something's happening? ' 

Molly those symptoms sound promising!!

Emma step away from the tests!! Hold out as long as you can, you want an accurate result. Sounds like yesterday worked out well for you at work! Let's hope its a sign of good things to come.

Harebrain congrats on being PUPO.   

To anyone I've missed hope you are ok and all is going smoothly. Xx


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Harebrain, I forgot to say congratulations on your PUPOness  x


----------



## emma26 (Apr 24, 2013)

Thanks Mrsj, I'm keeping well away from them!! Fingers crossed that my good luck continues.... 

Maxi, I'm having a semi natural cycle, with just oestrogen and progesterone support, so my cycle is as normal, therefore not really sure....
Did you have a bleed during DR?? In fresh cycles, my af was always due 13 days after ET as I have a 27 day cycle....
Not sure if I've helped, sorry!!!!!

x


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

Hi Ladies  

Lots been happening since I last posted, how is everyone, good I hope.

Emma, Mrsj12, hows the 2ww going, have yous managed to stay away from the hpt? Hope yous have managed to stay bizzy, not long to go now. I am having transfer on Monday, wahoo, though it was never happening, been waiting for this since feb. 

Hope everyone is doing good, finding it hard to keep up with this thread now   xxx


----------



## Maxi2 (Feb 27, 2014)

Hi everyone
Thanks Emma, yes I had a period during down reg. it was around 3rd may. I'm not really sure how it works  

How is everyone doing, any symptoms  I'm feeling bit sickly, but no twinges down there lately  
Xxx


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

I've just fallen over ladies   Only a little fall, a bit of a graceful one to be honest, but I landed on my hip and scraped my wrist.  

Frantic Googling says that there's nothing that will dislodge an embie if it's meant to be but I'm just so cross with myself.  How stupid to have risked our last chance


----------



## emma26 (Apr 24, 2013)

Calm down Molly!!! If the embryo is strong and going to stick, the fall will not have hurt it!!!! Don't stress out over this, there really is no point hun!!!!

Naddie, I have managed to stay away from HPT's but going to test tomorrow. EEEK! Good luck for Monday chic!!

AFM, i keep feeling heavy, crampy feelings, similar to AF, my pelvis seems 'tired and sore' and i am so incredibly tired. AF is due today or tomorrow and no sign yet, which is promising....
If I am going to be 100% honest with you guys, I actually think that it may have worked. However, when DH, sister, family etc ask, I have been telling them that I don't think it has....
Reason being, last cycle, I was convinced that it had worked, but got BFN at 7dp5dt (which is where i am at today). It knocked my confidence in my 'intuition' like you wouldn't believe and I just don't trust myself anymore. 
Not long to wait now though! Going to test tomorrow, which is 8dp5dt.

Wish me luck!!!

Em x


----------



## mrsj12 (May 14, 2012)

Good Luck Emma!!!  

Molly, try not to stress, you really wont have dislodged anything. Your little embie is well protected.  

Maxi I haven't really got any symptoms, had a few AF type feelings today which isn't good as it would be due on Sun. Praying it's just implantation but have no real feeling either way. My intuition is way off these days.  

xx


----------



## Maxi2 (Feb 27, 2014)

Hi everyone, Molly I know it's easier said than done but pls try not to worry, ur embie is a fighter esp having survived a thaw so I'm sure ur fall wouldn't have affected it.  

Emma it's great that uve got some pma!  

Afm, I'm doing ok I think.  Feeling a bit sickly and think I have some heart burn and lower back pain. Isn't it weird how we all want these awful symptoms so badly, who in their right mind would want to feel sick??!!!
Also strangely over the past few days I have had to 1) take my sil to have a scan, it was my first ever experience and normally it would have been gut wrenchingly hard, but I was ok with it and 2) have just come back from visiting a fiend who just had a baby. I think the only reason I'm ok with it is cuz I'm pupo!

Hi to everyone else xxxx


----------



## Maxi2 (Feb 27, 2014)

Oh yeah, I think ill test tomoz as well.  I'll be 9dp4dt  😁😁😁


----------



## mrsj12 (May 14, 2012)

Wow, 2 testers tomorrow! Good luck both and be sure to keep us posted. Xx


----------



## harebrain (Oct 10, 2013)

Good luck for tomorrow Em and Maxi,


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Good luck Emma and Maxi   

Just found out today that my test day is now Friday 13th    

Xxx to you all.  Off to chill with my new Zita West CD! Xx


----------



## Maxi2 (Feb 27, 2014)

Thanks harebrain, Molly and mrsj

Molly I didn't even realise there was a fri 13th! 

Getting quite anxious now!


----------



## Maxi2 (Feb 27, 2014)

Oh I've just realised I'll be 8dp4dt not 9. But I'll just have a go anyway I got a whole load of internet cheapies calling me


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

Hi Ladies  

Maxi2 imagine you doing yourself out of a day lol  

Good luck for the testers tomorrow, so excited for you ladies  

Sorry to hear about your fall Molly, try not to worry to much xxx


----------



## emma26 (Apr 24, 2013)

Very light peach/pink spotting started 2hrs ago. I'm 7dp5dt.
Awful feeling that it's AF trying to make an appearance....
Will find out tomorrow 
x


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

Don't give up hope Emma, it can be there for various reasons, rest yourself xxx


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Thinking of you Emma xxx. I hope that you manage to get some sleep tonight


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

Hope your not up late Molly fretting about your fall  

when is your otd? xxx


----------



## emma26 (Apr 24, 2013)

Thanks girls xx


----------



## Maxi2 (Feb 27, 2014)

Emma I have read somewhere that u scan get spotting round about the time AF is due. As ur body is set on auto. Fingers crossed for tomoz xxx


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Morning lovely ladies, I woke up thinking of you Emma.  Just thought I'd send you some positive vibes xxx

Thanks naddie x still a bit annoyed that I fell but I don't think that it will make a difference now.

As we live over 5 hours from the clinic, we have a longer test wait now, to make sure beta levels would be high enough.  I'm wishing that I would have more positive symptoms.  Constant cramping and sore ovary yesterday, sure it's all the progesterone.  

The zita west positive visualisation mp 3 is really good, it got me through a row with DH about him wanting his children here on our test day


----------



## Liese (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi ladies, 
Emma - hope it's nothing - definitely don't give up hope yet. 
Molly - I really wouldn't worry, our bodies are tough and deal with a lot. 

AFM - woke up at 3.30 to bleeding. I've had a couple of episodes of a slight show but nothing there when I wipe but this was a proper bleed. OTD is Sunday but because of the bleed we tested this morning to see. It's a very clear BFN. Gonna test again tomorrow and Sunday but not feeling good any more. We'll see.  Going to work and hoping I can hold it together. 

Hope everyone has nice weekends planned x


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Liese, sending you the most enormous hug xxx. Take lots of care of yourself if you're going to work xx


----------



## emma26 (Apr 24, 2013)

So, the peachy spotting amounted to nothing and I can't believe I'm saying this after 4 tries.... We got our BFP!!!!!!!!!

Quietly optimistic, but know full well that we have a long way to go....

Happy, scared, speechless!!!!

x


----------



## emma26 (Apr 24, 2013)

Oh Liese, just seen your post. I'm so sorry hun 
Sending you lots of hugs!!!! Keep positive, you will get your bfp soon, I know it xxxxx


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Yay Emma! Congratulations to you both, I'm so happy for you  xx


----------



## emma26 (Apr 24, 2013)

Thanks so much!! I'm in shock tbh as I never thought I would see those 2 glorious lines again. Just soooo hoping that I don't loose it. 
Keeping everything crossed!!!!! 
When are you testing hun? 
x


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

After many rows, I'm finally testing with a blood test this last time.  I've had such a nightmare with poas in the past that DH is probably right.  Though I would prefer to do it privately, I'll be testing on Friday 13!

Oh dear, D Day programme has been on for 5 mins and I'm already a teary mess x


----------



## Emwak1981 (May 17, 2012)

WOW congratulations Emma - that's fabulous news !!

Hopefully the first of many 
xxx


----------



## emma26 (Apr 24, 2013)

Thanks Emwak and I so hope so hun!! 

Molly, I am also in tears watching the D Day footage. Those men were so brave, we owe them a lifetime of gratitude!!!! 
Just 1 week to go then hun! Will be here in no time, I'm sure!!

xx


----------



## Maxi2 (Feb 27, 2014)

Congrats Emma!!!

Well, it's only 8dp4dt and it's only an interdental cheapie but I got my  .
I'm so happy I can't believe it, I have a headache this morning and am thrilled about it!  The more headaches the better!!!!!


----------



## chellelauz (Jun 30, 2013)

Maxi2 u r soo making me want to test now!!! Tut tut!! I'm 8dp5dt my test date is Thursday arrrggghhh congrats!!!!!! Xxxxx


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Congratulations maxi!!  Yay  

How are you feeling liese?  I hope that you are coping at work and that you can finish early xx


----------



## Emwak1981 (May 17, 2012)

Congratulations Maxi !!

let's hope this good luck continue xxx


----------



## Maxi2 (Feb 27, 2014)

Thank you so much ladies. 

Liese I'm so sorry, I know nothing that is said will change how ur feeling, I've been there, but please keep faith


----------



## emma26 (Apr 24, 2013)

Waaaa, that's awesome Maxi!!! Congratulations hun, chuffed to bits for you.
I too have a headache and I'm also loving it!!! Hahaha
xx


----------



## mrsj12 (May 14, 2012)

Huge congrats maxi and Emma, I'm so pleased for you. Let's hope your good luck has rubbed off on the rest of us.

Liese I am so sorry, sometimes this process is just so cruel. Try and stay positive Hun.  

I'm super nervous now as I really still have no symptoms, just feels like a normal cycle.


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

Evening ladies  

Congratulations Emma and Maxi2, great news. I got a positive on my fresh cycle, at 8dp3dt. I am a serial tester, Though that was orignally a twin pregnancy.

Liese, so sorry to hear this, though mind it can all change in a few days, hope you managed to get through the day at work  

Molly, I had cramping and sore ovaries which resulted in a pregnancy, you can never tell, its a big waiting game.

Mrsj12 when is your otd?

Hope all you lovely ladies have a good weekend xxx


----------



## Maxi2 (Feb 27, 2014)

Thanks naddie


----------



## mrsj12 (May 14, 2012)

Morning naddie, my OTD is 11th June. I'm 9dp3dt. I'm feeling more negative as it gets closer but will try and stay positive, after all I've got nothing to compare it to.


----------



## emma26 (Apr 24, 2013)

Thanks naddie!!

Mrsj, keep your chin up hun!!!! I feel the most normal that I have ever felt during a cycle and this is my 4th and a bfp!!!!! 

xx


----------



## Maxi2 (Feb 27, 2014)

I can second that mrsj I don't have the classic symptoms, in fact in terms of tiredness i can't even sleep. I am averaging about 4 hours of sleep at the mo.  Not too long to go now 😁


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

Hey Ladies how are we all doing this evening? hope you have all had a lovely weekend. My turn for transfer tomorrow, at long last.

Girls don't be feeling negative about feeling/no feeling anything, we are all different and I think this is why it is all so difficult for us ladies as there is no rite or wrong   xxx


----------



## Maxi2 (Feb 27, 2014)

Good luck for a smooth transfer. Do u know how many ur transferring?


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

Thank you, yeah I am having the 2 transferred, my last 2. xxx


----------



## chellelauz (Jun 30, 2013)

Hey everyone hope ur all doing ok?

Im now 10dp5dt and very tempted to test early but then I've only got 3 more days after today to get through arrrrgggghhh so hard though x


----------



## emma26 (Apr 24, 2013)

Good luck for tomorrow naddie!!! 

Chella, you have done so well hun!! I caved at 8dp5dt!!!! Hahaha xx


----------



## chellelauz (Jun 30, 2013)

Emma26 I've only been tempted the last day or so because i just have a feeling thats its worked this time but then i keep telling myself to stop thinking like that just encase its a negative  

Its starting to play on my mind now whether i am or not and its lovely when i think i am and then really horrible when i think I'm not arrrgggghhhh


----------



## mrsj12 (May 14, 2012)

Good luck for you transfer today Naddie. 

Chelle i'm in a similar place to you 11dp3dt and am not sure if I want to test. I will prob hold out until Weds if I can as AF arrived before OTD last time. 

How are you feeling Emma and Maxi??


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Good luck Naddie     your two little stars will soon be back where they belong, keeping everything crossed for you x

Sounds like this week is a big one for most of us!  

Great that you're going to hold on Mrs J.  It's so hard not to be tempted when you hear of women who get their BFPs so early.  I think that the second week is the worst journey on the crazy train  

Chelle, that's just the most amazing feeling.  I completely understand how you feel about being on the pessimistic / optimistic roller coaster.  I've been feeling so positive this time that it's worked but I am being super crazy about preparing for if it isn't because I feel like I've been here before.

Maxi, I've always had terrible sleep on previous cycles, no more than 3 or 4 hours every night.  I always thought that it was the prednisolone but I'm sleeping quite well on this cycle, so now I do wonder whether it was the cyclogest?  I'm on Utrogestan this time and it all seems different.  

Sending everyone else the biggest hug x

Well, I'm 8 days in now and feeling ok.  Trying not to madly symptom spot but failing miserably    I've been feeling a little queasy the last couple of days, headaches, backache, sore (.)(.) and cramps.  It all seems positive but I feel like I've been here too many times and, as I've never been on Utrogestan before, it could all be down to that.  I seem to have a little sore gland on my right hand side, only slightly and on getting up really so hopefully it's sleeping positions.  I did have a strong needley pain just on my bikini line yesterday evening, which was oddly disconcerting.  I've been massively positive all week but I'm not feeling quite so today - start of week two crazy train.... choo choo 

xx


----------



## emma26 (Apr 24, 2013)

Chelle & Mrsj, know exactly how you feel. I went through the same on every single cycle. Up and down, up and down, up and down......

AFM, today is OTD and its officially a BFP. We are in a daze of shock and utter disbelief. So, so happy. Every gag (usually whilst brushing teeth) and painful shooting pains through nipple that i am getting the last 2 days, have been the most glorious feelings ever!!!!
Desperately hoping that it lasts!!! 7wk scan on 27th June.

Love,
Em x


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

That's wonderful Emma.  Happy happy symptoms   x


----------



## Maxi2 (Feb 27, 2014)

Hi everyone
Naddie hope transfer went well.

Seems like it's gona be a busy week for testing, chellelauz and mrsj ur doing so well to hold out!

Molly sounds like some good symptoms. Ur all in my thoughts.  

Afm I am a poas addict. Been doing them everyday and am glad to see they getting darker! On frer today my line came out before and darker than the control line  

OTD 12th June. Just   it continues


----------



## emma26 (Apr 24, 2013)

Thanks Molly!!

Maxi, sounds really promising to me hun!!! A massive congrats will be due Thursday, I'm sure  

xxx


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Maxi, that sounds like a definite positive to me


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

Evening ladies  

How you are all doing well tonight, just a wee quickie from me tonight, puffed out and heading to bed shortly

Had transfer today and my 2 wee embies are hopefully making a home for themselves  

Catch up better with you lovely ladies tomorrow,nite nite xxx


----------



## emma26 (Apr 24, 2013)

Congratulations on being pupo naddie!! Forgot to say on the 2ww thread!!!
xxx


----------



## harebrain (Oct 10, 2013)

Congratulations Emma on your bfp! 
Welcome to pupo naddie. 

And congrats to maxi! Looking good!


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Wonderful news Naddie, congratulations on being PUPO  

I thought I saw a brownish watery discharge yesterday evening and this morning I'm pretty certain.  So many positive signs, I even had heartburn for the first time in my life yesterday.  Starting to think it's all just wishful thinking though and my period is coming    determined to stay positive, it's not over until it's over x


----------



## mrsj12 (May 14, 2012)

Wow this is all sounding so positive! Congrats Naddie on being PUPO. 

molly I know how you're feeling although I haven't had your symptoms I swing from feeling positive to negative and back around again (sometimes all within 30 minutes!!) Emma said the same. We've just got to keep the faith


----------



## emma26 (Apr 24, 2013)

Molly, Mrsj is right. I was flat out back and fore. It's worked, no it hasn't, it's worked, no chance....! Haha.
All you can do is try your best to keep calm about it all and maintain as much pma as possible. 
Your symptoms do sound promising though!!!! 
xx


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks lovely ladies  

I'm still keeping on with my positive mental attitude!  I love the Zita West relaxation, I wish that I had bought it on my other cycles.  She counts down to 10 in it and I'm fast asleep by 7  

I think it's worse when you've been here so many times before, it's hard not to draw comparisons.  My beautiful frostie is just keeping me on my toes.  Emma, did your clinic say what could have caused your pinky discharge?  It seems so common on Dr Google to get it around 8dp, I'm going to keep thinking that it's a good sign  

My poor hair, it's going to need some intensive dying after all of this


----------



## emma26 (Apr 24, 2013)

Clinic didn't seem too concerned regarding the pink/peach discharge. They told me to keep an eye on it but if I was worried, to add 1 cyclogest pessary to the daily gestone injection. I did that., but it had already stopped to be honest.
I have now just got loads of watery white discharge!!! May need to invest in some panty liners... ;-)
x


----------



## mrsj12 (May 14, 2012)

Morning ladies, well it's OTD and I got my first ever BFP!!!! 

I know there's a long way to go but I was starting to wonder if I would ever see that positive result. Just wanted to share before I get ready for work. 

Hope you are all doing well. 

Xx


----------



## Maxi2 (Feb 27, 2014)

Mrsj brilliant news                 

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Oh Mrsj, sending you mahoooosive congratulations    

I bet that you won't be concentrating that much today !!!


----------



## harebrain (Oct 10, 2013)

Mrsj! Congratulations!  So pleased for you!

Molly, ive got the zita west cd too this time, its fab isnt it!


----------



## Brown-candy (Oct 24, 2013)

Yey massive congrats mrsj     am happy for you. Enjoy yourself.


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

It is fab Harebrain.  I don't mind her voice at all, though it does grate when she keeps saying 'embryo or embryos'!!  Funny isn't it, I'm just dropping off and then this bit jolts me awake again!!

How is everyone doing today?  Are there many left of us to test still? 

I woke up feeling massively anxious about testing today  .  Originally, my beta was due today but my satellite clinic felt it was a little early to give a viable figure at 10dp5dt, seeing as we have to travel so far for it they wanted to give us a chance for a more viable figure.  Silly, but it being the original test day has really jolted me into reality and I don't feel so positive at all any more.  I hate this roller coaster.

Lovely ladies, I am absolutely petrified that my beautiful frostie hasn't made it and this is it for me, forever   No more chances after this, no more hoping, the harsh reality of just sitting by watching my husband enjoy being a father to another woman's children  

Oh dear, come on Zita, we need to sit down.  Feeling a bit emotional


----------



## chellelauz (Jun 30, 2013)

bfn for me today ended up testing a day early and glad i did cos I'm a mess and don't have to face as many people today as i do tomorrow


----------



## Brown-candy (Oct 24, 2013)

Oh Molly


----------



## Brown-candy (Oct 24, 2013)

So sorry for your news Chellelaux


----------



## mrsj12 (May 14, 2012)

so so sorry for your news Chelle. Be kind to yourself.  

Molly - cheer up chick - I felt sure on sat that it was all over. 

Thanks for all your congrats.


----------



## emma26 (Apr 24, 2013)

Woooooohoooo, Mrsj that is amazing hun!! 

Chellelauz, im so sorry sweetie 

Molly - Chin up and keep positive!!!!!

xx


----------



## Maxi2 (Feb 27, 2014)

Chellelauz sorry to hear ur news. Most of us know exactly how ur feeling and that nothing we can say will change anything, but hope u have the strength to try again


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Chelle, I am just so heartbroken for you.  Sending you lots of  .  I know that there is absolutely nothing that anyone can say to you that will take away even a fraction of the deafening heartbreak that you feel.  I'm so sorry xx


----------



## Emwak1981 (May 17, 2012)

Well sadly the good luck didn't rub off for me either - tested this morning and it was a BFN. 

Totally devastated - this whole process is just cruel.

xxx


----------



## chellelauz (Jun 30, 2013)

Thank you all for the messages xxx

It is such a hard thing to go through   but its worth it but how many times??


----------



## harebrain (Oct 10, 2013)

Chelle and emwak, so sorry, take time to spoil yourselves xx


----------



## mrsj12 (May 14, 2012)

Emwak - I'm so sorry, you are right, this process can be so cruel, try and stay positive. Your time will come.


----------



## Maxi2 (Feb 27, 2014)

I'm so sorry Emwak


----------



## mrsj12 (May 14, 2012)

Hi Maxi I can see you have had a beta - my clinic haven't offered that but I guess I'm happy with the clearblue digital. Do you have a scan date?


----------



## Maxi2 (Feb 27, 2014)

Hi mrsj
My clinic didn't offer them either, but I was really anxious so did them privately. I have had my second results in today and it was 2072 which I'm happy about!
Yes scan date is 4th July, have you got a scan date yet?
Xxx


----------



## mrsj12 (May 14, 2012)

Good betas Maxi - yes I'm in on 2nd July for first scan. It's crazy you dream of getting your BFP then you start worrying about a whole host of other things.


----------



## Brown-candy (Oct 24, 2013)

Hello ladies,

Am 10dp5dt today and had a very faint BFP  
Am so confused as i tested with the hospital hpt with a sensitivity of 25.
Should I hold out for atleast 5 more days then retest or should I go to the GP on Monday for bloods?
Am just in a fix  and trying to keep   
 this will turn out right!

What should I do now?
Any advise is much needed pls pls pls I want this so badly


----------



## Maxi2 (Feb 27, 2014)

Hi brown candy
Sounds very promising  .  I tested early in both cycles, and continued to test everyday (internet cheapies) it just made me feel I knew what was going on.  If u can hold out till OTD then i guess u should, but I could never do that!  As u can see in my sig first cycle I found that the line faded over the next couple of days and it was always very faint.  Second cycle I tested 8dp4dt and my line was faint on that day, but thankfully got darker.  My hospital has said that there's no rush to tell GP as they book your scan in about 2-3 weeks. Most gps wont do blood tests, I did mine privately as some reassurance after my first chemical.

Good luck


----------



## mrsj12 (May 14, 2012)

Brown candy that sounds really good. Now that you have tested I probably wouldn't be able to wait 5 days, I'd probably give it 2 and test to see if it's gotten darker!? But at the end of the day it's your choice. Got everything crossed for you.


----------



## Brown-candy (Oct 24, 2013)

Maxi2 I will surely continue to test but will tell my clinic the result tomorrow Monday.

Mrsj12   i will have to keep testing. thank you


----------



## harebrain (Oct 10, 2013)

That sounds good brown candy, fingers crossed for you.  

Afm, it was a bfn this time im afraid. But we'll be back in a few months for another fet. Still 7 embies left to defrost.

Take care everyone.


----------



## mrsj12 (May 14, 2012)

Oh harebrain i'm so sorry, its such a painful time. I'm praying at least one of those 7 frosties is just waiting for its turn.   

Any more news Brown-Candy??


----------

